# Holiday with 6 month old



## di74 (30 Sep 2008)

Want to escape to a week in the sun in Nov...... will be travelling with a 6 month old, anybody any suggestions? Have been to Lanzarote myself and would like to go back there, would the flight be too long? 
Also can anyone recommend some nice accomodation... would need things like microwave, air conditioning etc.


----------



## FredBloggs (30 Sep 2008)

di74 said:


> Want to escape to a week in the sun in Nov...... will be travelling with a 6 month old, anybody any suggestions? Have been to Lanzarote myself and would like to go back there, would the flight be too long?
> Also can anyone recommend some nice accomodation... would need things like microwave, air conditioning etc.


 
I've brought each of my children to Lanzarote when they were 6 months old.  Felt they were too young to travel before then and we needed a break when they reached that age!  Lanzarote isn't too far for a 6 mth old baby - you'll need to have bottles ready for take off and landing and a few for in between.  I found they slept a good deal of the journey and certainly were far easier to deal with than when they were 2 on that journey!


----------



## Yellow Belly (30 Sep 2008)

Agree with previous poster- we took our daughter to Lanzarote when she was 6 months old, and with a bit of planning re bottles etc you should be fine. Would recommend that you arrange a taxi trasnfer to the hotel though as a coach journey for an infant can be dangerous & quite rough.

We stayed at Princessa Yaiza, Playa Blanca- absolutely fabulous hotel. Great on site restuarants- completely seperate 3 acre kids area with every amenity imaginable. Nice port town (quite small) a short stroll- 5mins (easily accessible even with buggy)- way more relaxed & not as in your face as Puerto Del Carmen.

Hope you have a great time no matter what you decide.


----------



## moneygrower (30 Sep 2008)

We went to Malta in May. Our little fella was 11 months. The weather was perfect, people were lovely, very kind and patient to babies in restaurants, and they drive on the left so not scary to hire car. Beaches were beautiful. If I was going back I'd try to hire a farmhouse iwith pool in Gozo. Remember to bring extra people, babysitters


----------



## FredBloggs (30 Sep 2008)

We stayed in the Princess Yaiza last time with a six mth old and it was fabulous - but expensive.  Going back there again soon

We previous stayed in the Fariones Appartments in Puerto Del Carmen.  Not as plush as the Princess Yaiza which is a five star hotel but we found it excellent when we had small babies 

If you are looking at these appartments make sure you book the ones at the beach not the ones up the road with a similar name.  
Our family got too big for the Fariones as they only allow 2 adults and 2 children in an appartment - hence the move to the Yaiza


----------



## ciars (30 Sep 2008)

Actually had a similar post here myself a few months back. Travel with a 6 month old. We ended up going to Portugal and loved it. Really easy to drive around quiet in parts and flight time not bad at all. Also they have same time zone which is handy.

Do a search for the thread as other users also gave me some good advice on travel etc..and what to bring etc.


----------



## Luckycharm (30 Sep 2008)

Took our 15 month old to OZ and back obviously- it was very tough as she was too big for the basonette and had to sit on one of our knees which is a long time on a flight of nearly 12 hours!! 
For a 4 hour flight though they can be generally ok though as the best thing to do is bring them on tired so they sleep though most of the flight.


----------



## ciars (30 Sep 2008)

agree with lucky charm. 

Our outbound flight was at 6 am. So out baby was asleep on route to the airport and all through security. Woke up on the flight but it was perfect timing for her morning feed so it kept her quiet for atleast an hour. 

Maybe we were very lucky but there wasn't a sound out of her and all she did was look around. (same with way home) 

Also found security great at Dub airport. We were shuffled through a specific Family section, skipping the major Q, only hassle was having to put the entire buggy through the scanner and taking our sleeping little lady out of the buggy. other than that it was a breeze.

Dont worrk about feed or bottles etc..they didnt even check ours. (but its allowed anyhow)

Get your buggy tagged but bring it all the way to the plane. They will just put it in cargo when you are finished with it. No problems there.

Also we brought enough baby food for the day (and had some frozen for the second day if I remember) in case we didnt get to a shop. But as soon as we got to destination just bought a load of fruit & veg and made up foor as we would normally. We brought our own hand blender which took up no space so it was easy.

Also the travel steraliser (microwave) bags were perfect. 

(all the above may not count depending on how what you are feeding)

My wife insisted on bringing over a load of nappies, but of course as soon as we got to the local supermarket it was full of all the usual products.


----------



## FredBloggs (30 Sep 2008)

Ciars,
Good advice.  Don't know what the weather would be like in Portugal in Novemeber though.  AFAIK you've to travel further to be guaranteed Sunshine at that time of year.  We went to Portugal this year and found it very child friendly.  Only problem was no-one on our flight could find the buggies when we landed.  Eventually located them at a seperate place about five hundred yards from the luggage.  Found out from other people we met that this is a regular occurance at Faro.  One of the parents we met told us that he'd left the airport without his buggy and when he went back there was no sign of his.  The lost property guy told him to take any buggy he wanted from lost property - apparently there were loads - and leave it back on the way home.
Having been through loads of airports with buggies though I've never had a major problem with one and it does help a lot when they call those with young children forward for the flight!
FB


----------



## ciars (30 Sep 2008)

FredBloggs said:


> Ciars,
> Good advice. Don't know what the weather would be like in Portugal in Novemeber though. AFAIK you've to travel further to be guaranteed Sunshine at that time of year. We went to Portugal this year and found it very child friendly. Only problem was no-one on our flight could find the buggies when we landed. Eventually located them at a seperate place about five hundred yards from the luggage. Found out from other people we met that this is a regular occurance at Faro. One of the parents we met told us that he'd left the airport without his buggy and when he went back there was no sign of his. The lost property guy told him to take any buggy he wanted from lost property - apparently there were loads - and leave it back on the way home.
> Having been through loads of airports with buggies though I've never had a major problem with one and it does help a lot when they call those with young children forward for the flight!
> FB


 

Agree about Faro airport - there was a whole bunch of us looking for our buggies on the luggage belt. Some one then realised there was a seperate buggy platform down the back. All our buggies were just sitting there. Didnt have to wait too long but was a case of none one told us - and no signage to say other wise. But we'd know next time. 

Completely forgot about time frame. Portugal wouldnt be good Nov.


----------



## Hillsalt (30 Sep 2008)

Brought my then 5 month old son to Lanzarote and there wasn't a bother. 

www.Sunway.ie have fligt times that are ideal (from Shannon) which meant we departed at lunchtime on a Sunday and returned at midday on the following Sunday.


----------

